# Motorized Bike Race Videos from the Death Race at Musselman P1 track



## bairdco (Apr 18, 2011)

here's some videos of the Death Race in Tucson, AZ at the Musseman P1 track, april 16, 2011.

i'm riding a 1937 Shelby Airflow frame, with 24" wheels, and a heavily modified chinese two stroke.

top speeds around 45mph, started in the middle of the pack and slicing and dicing to try to catch the leaders.

i came in 5th overall, 2nd place china motor.

first place was an electric bike, 2nd was a 10hp morini, and third was a 6hp morini. (china motors are stock with 2.5, mine's about 3.5)

the 4th place guy lives in tucson, and races karts, supermoto, and whatever else, so he has the lines down. it was my first time on the track.

even if you don't dig the china motor-bikes, you still gotta get a kick outta this...

http://youtu.be/vVrtYmJTdSA

http://youtu.be/j1D28yr1Bzs


----------

